# Best TTTF + KBG Seed?



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

Being new to this website and lawn care in general I have been elated with the information I have learned from members who continue to provide amazing responses to my questions from the other threads. The flow of information is like no other forum I've been part of before. You really do feel like you are part of a community in this forum. After reading for hours trying to learn more about how to lay out my path for this Fall's renovation I've come to the decision that a TTTF + KBG mix would be my ideal mix for aesthetic and repairability(?).

I still have lots to figure out with the other parts of my reno but I wanted to make sure the seed I put down also increases my success rate. In your opinion what would be the best TTTF + KBG seed mix one can buy(money not an object)?

I thought about just going with SuperSeedStore's SS1000 blend w/ Bluebank KBG. But I've also read many that mix different types of KBG cultivars with success and I just tend to get lost and over think this whole entire thing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Phaseshift said:


> In your opinion what would be the best TTTF + KBG seed mix one can buy(money not an object)?


This is like asking Chevy or Ford. Some folks expend their winter looking at NTEP data to pick a cultivar they want. They look at color, quality, disease resistance, etc. At the end of the day, most of what Seed Super Store, Preferred Seed, United Seed, etc will be good enough that it will be hard to tell apart. At the end we end up doing test plots to see which one we like. Kove did a side by side Mazama and Bewitched here. Ryan Knorr is testing 3 different ones. One other option is to call Hogan and have him make a blend for your area based on his experience. He uses good seed and you will be happy with it. If not, you can always renovate again next year. We do have some serial renovations ( @vnephologist ).


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Are cool season grasses or warm season grasses better for your location? I suggest you call your local extension service and get their advice:
https://ucanr.edu/About/Locations/


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

g-man said:


> Phaseshift said:
> 
> 
> > In your opinion what would be the best TTTF + KBG seed mix one can buy(money not an object)?
> ...


I've decided to go with an 80/20 mix of SS1000 (Regenerate, Amity, Raptor III, 4th Millennium) and SS1100 (Midnight, Bewitched, Blue Note). How's that sound? Should I go with 75/25 SS1000/SS1100?


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

@phaseshift I used 4th Millennium for last year's overseed. I also added Bewitched and Blue Note the year before. I know a lot of people here are unsure of the merits of overseeing with bluegrass. I'm on the fence since some took but may have been lost in the crowd by now. Love the 4th Millennium though. Using it again this fall.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

JP900++ said:


> @phaseshift I used 4th Millennium for last year's overseed. I also added Bewitched and Blue Note the year before. I know a lot of people here are unsure of the merits of overseeing with bluegrass. I'm on the fence since some took but may have been lost in the crowd by now. Love the 4th Millennium though. Using it again this fall.


Do you have a lawn journal? Id love to see your 4th millennium results


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

University of Missouri recommends 90% tttf and 10% kbg for repairability.

I just bought a 50lb bag of Super Turf 2 from United Seed in Omaha Nebraska, which based on my research will be a really good overseed for my area and most of the transition zone as well.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

macdawg said:


> University of Missouri recommends 90% tttf and 10% kbg for repairability.
> 
> I just bought a 50lb bag of Super Turf 2 from United Seed in Omaha Nebraska, which based on my research will be a really good overseed for my area and most of the transition zone as well.


Any concern the KBG won't germinate in an overseed?


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

CPA Nerd said:


> macdawg said:
> 
> 
> > University of Missouri recommends 90% tttf and 10% kbg for repairability.
> ...


The most widely held view here seems to be yes. I've done it with at least limited success after aeration and topdressing with compost. I think this year I am going to stagger my seed drop somehow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Cpanerd, yes I am concerned about that. 75% or so of my yard is already fairly thick, the tttf will germinate first and probably crowd out the kbg. I also will cut back on watering after the overseeding, day around day 10 or 11 then I'll water every other day. So all those factors work against the kbg.

The blend I am using is 7% kbg I think. And an aggressive kbg. Supposed to be a "knitting affect" and help repairability.

I'm not sure on the kbg actually germinating, but went for it based on the University of Missouri recommendations and other sources.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

macdawg said:


> Cpanerd, yes I am concerned about that. 75% or so of my yard is already fairly thick, the tttf will germinate first and probably crowd out the kbg. I also will cut back on watering after the overseeding, day around day 10 or 11 then I'll water every other day. So all those factors work against the kbg.
> 
> The blend I am using is 7% kbg I think. And an aggressive kbg. Supposed to be a "knitting affect" and help repairability.
> 
> I'm not sure on the kbg actually germinating, but went for it based on the University of Missouri recommendations and other sources.


Thanks for your reply. The reason I asked is I was thinking of buying Super Turf II also, but went with GCI TTTF (100% TTTF) instead. My lawn is a mix. I was having a hard time deciding so I went the route that would give me the most germination. My lawn is already fairly thick as it is.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> JP900++ said:
> 
> 
> > @phaseshift I used 4th Millennium for last year's overseed. I also added Bewitched and Blue Note the year before. I know a lot of people here are unsure of the merits of overseeing with bluegrass. I'm on the fence since some took but may have been lost in the crowd by now. Love the 4th Millennium though. Using it again this fall.
> ...


I also used 4th Millennium mixed with Bewitched KBG and Traverse 2 TTTF. Very happy with it.

If it helps here is my sort of journal  https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5415


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Yep, you got the elite cultivars for sure.

Cpanerd, I also considered gci turf tttf seed. $119 for a 50lb bag is a steal. Mine was $162 after shipping and I think a good price for what I got, everything in super turf 2 has good ntep scores and I like the idea of a little kbg mixed in. Next year I may go with Pete's tttf and kbg blend.

Hogan seeds "Hogan blend" is also highly regarded. Not sure how much a 50lb bag would cost.


----------

